# CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0)



## OnePostWonder (Jan 22, 2012)

Is this case available yet?  I've searched high and low for it.

I know you can buy a USB 3.0-equipped top panel, but that doesn't encompass all of the changes over the original CM 690 II Advanced.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I went to the source with this question (Cooler Master) and found out that this version is not available and that as of my writing this they have no information as to whether or not it will become available in the states.

The CSR said that it is available in Europe and Asian regions and only upon switching to Google UK was I able to uncover it (searching from Google US didn't turn up anything).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information. There are and going to be better cases in the same price range with the features you want and better cooling.

I don't know if you have your heart set on that case in particular, but I suggest shopping around and checking CES posts about cases taht will be available soon.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 23, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thanks for the information. There are and going to be better cases in the same price range with the features you want and better cooling.
> 
> I don't know if you have your heart set on that case in particular, but I suggest shopping around and checking CES posts about cases taht will be available soon.



I was actually between this case and the Corsair Carbide 400R.  I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread for that, but if I can obtain people's opinions on it in this one that works out better.

I'm definitely looking at cases in the sub-$100 range, but nothing too soon I suppose.  Did you have anything in mind?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 23, 2012)

Well you hit it right off the bat. The 400R is a great case. I think the upcoming 300R, while not as stylish, will be a solid case for around $85.

There is also the Enermax Fulmo which is the cousin to the CM 692. The basic style, design, etc. are the same as I believe it to be made by the same OEM. It does have 1 USB 3.0 port. That is available right now at Newegg.com for around $80 I think.

And there is also the NZXT Tempest 410 and Phantom 410. Both come in under $100, USB 3.0, great airflow, and the Phantom sports a number of colors.

BitFenix Survivor is also under $100 now. Their first entry still sports USB 3.0, a unique look, a clean design, and good cooling from what I remember from the Tweaktown review.

Finally to round out my personal picks is the Fractal Define R3 for a more understated look. Simple, sleek design with a list of great features.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the list.

I do like the CM 690 II Advanced a lot, and the USB 3.0 version comes with some really nice updates.

You seemed a bit apprehensive about the CM 690 II Advanced, so are there things that stand out to you as being problematic?

Of the cases you mentioned, the FDD R3 stands out as having sound dampening, which is pretty neat.

I should also say that I have a full tower right now, and I'm really not interested in buying another full tower (they're just too big for what I do).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2012)

Nothing I listed should be a full tower. Everything should be a mid-tower. I don't like CM 692. Its basically the same design as the original from 6 years ago. There is nothing problematic about it, but there is nothing unique about it. Besides, you said it yourself that it has not be released and they currently have no set plans to do so. Why wait for something that may never see the light.

If you want that case now then just get the Enermax Fulmo Advanced: ENERMAX FULMO Advance ECA892AG-BL Black SGCC 0.7mm...

I do think Corsair, NZXT, and Fractal all make better cases in the $40 to $140 range compared to Cooler Master. The only case CM has that I even like is the new Cosmos II.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 25, 2012)

Before I proceed, I want you to know I appreciate your having given me some of your time.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Nothing I listed should be a full tower.



I'm aware of that.  I was simply remarking that I'm interested in a mid-tower, as I hadn't stated that in earlier posts.  



TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't like CM 692. Its basically the same design as the original from 6 years ago. There is nothing problematic about it, but there is nothing unique about it.



This is written very subjectively.  I was looking for a more objective approach as to why some cases are better than others.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Besides, you said it yourself that it has not be released and they currently have no set plans to do so. Why wait for something that may never see the light.



I'm in no hurry.  You've already stated that I should look at some of the cases demoed at CES 2012, so wouldn't I have to wait on those?



TheLaughingMan said:


> If you want that case now then just get the Enermax Fulmo Advanced: ENERMAX FULMO Advance ECA892AG-BL Black SGCC 0.7mm...



If you don't like the CM 692 Advanced and the Enermax Fulmo Advanced is its cousin, then should therefore not like the Enermax Fulmo Advanced?



TheLaughingMan said:


> I do think Corsair, NZXT, and Fractal all make better cases in the $40 to $140 range compared to Cooler Master. The only case CM has that I even like is the new Cosmos II.



I really wish you could provide me reasons for this.  You have not so far and at this point there is no reason for you to.

Again, thank you, but I think it would be best for me to inquire about this in its own thread or somewhere else.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 25, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> Before I proceed, I want you to know I appreciate your having given me some of your time.



No prob.



OnePostWonder said:


> I'm aware of that.  I was simply remarking that I'm interested in a mid-tower, as I hadn't stated that in earlier posts.



Ok.



OnePostWonder said:


> This is written very subjectively.  I was looking for a more objective approach as to why some cases are better than others.



I haven't owned or used enough cases to give you a truly objective opinion. It is the reason most other people did not post in your thread and why I personal offer so may different choices. In the end its your choice and minor differences in performance here or there can usually be corrected by add or replacing fans.



OnePostWonder said:


> I'm in no hurry.  You've already stated that I should look at some of the cases demoed at CES 2012, so wouldn't I have to wait on those?



No. Most of the cases shown off at CES is either coming right now or will be out in February. So at the most you wait a week or two.



OnePostWonder said:


> If you don't like the CM 692 Advanced and the Enermax Fulmo Advanced is its cousin, then should therefore not like the Enermax Fulmo Advanced?



This is my objective choice list. While I have a subjective opinion, I don't let it influence the options I offer. You said you like the CM 692 so I included that case because they are so similar.



OnePostWonder said:


> I really wish you could provide me reasons for this.  You have not so far and at this point there is no reason for you to.



There is a reason, but like you said you don't want a subjective opinion. Since you ask, Cooler Master doesn't really do new ideas or designs. they simply refine older designs over and over and over. As a result a lot of their features in their cases boast features every case on the market has and then some. This practice often leaves you short changed since you could have gotten all those features plus a few extra.

Second their fans are quiet, but move very little air. They have a history of under performance and at the price point you are getting the bottom bottom fans.



OnePostWonder said:


> Again, thank you, but I think it would be best for me to inquire about this in its own thread or somewhere else.



Go for it. At worst you will get another thread just like this. At best you will get more people like me offering several different options and a handful of people recommending their own cases.

In the end, you have to understand this is your decision. You have to live with the performance and style of the case every day. You need to get a least of features you absolutely want or look through the cases in your price range and decide which features are most important. Once you have it narrowed down to 4 or 5 cases that fit your criteria, pick the one that has the look you like.

If you want a "pro" to just tell you, "If you can only spend $100 buy this case here because it is the best" then you should just PM SneekyPeet or go read his reviews on TweakTown. He would be the resident expert on cases.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 25, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Second their fans are quiet, but move very little air. They have a history of under performance and at the price point you are getting the bottom bottom fans.



Actually, whether done wittingly or not, what you just wrote was probably more objective than not.  Many CM fans still use sleeve bearings, one of the older bearing technologies.  A quick venture to Newegg shows that fans from manufacturers such as Cougar use "hydro-dynamic bearings", which move more CFM of air at lower dBs.  You pay for this newer technology, but the cost is justifiable when compared to other fans.

As an aside, I find the technology behind GELID's "nanoflux bearing" quite interesting.

Either way, deciding on decent case fans is difficult in itself.

Interesting (albeit outdated) read:

SilentPC


----------



## Snyper666 (Jan 28, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> Is this case available yet?  I've searched high and low for it.
> 
> I know you can buy a USB 3.0-equipped top panel, but that doesn't encompass all of the changes over the original CM 690 II Advanced.



I've searched high and low myself. What I did find out a while back is that it has been released through APAC countries, and a release to North America is unknown. Likely though, it'll be released within the first half of this year.

Personally, I've searched other cases and tbqh the CM 690 II Adv. (USB 3.0), with it's features and mid-tower sized build, seems perfect for supporting what I'm looking to do within the next couple of years.

As hard as it is, I'm gonna have to be patient.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 28, 2012)

Snyper666 said:


> I've searched high and low myself. What I did find out a while back is that it has been released through APAC countries, and a release to North America is unknown. Likely though, it'll be released within the first half of this year.
> 
> Personally, I've searched other cases and tbqh the CM 690 II Adv. (USB 3.0), with it's features and mid-tower sized build, seems perfect for supporting what I'm looking to do within the next couple of years.
> 
> As hard as it is, I'm gonna have to be patient.



You need to work on your searching skills.

http://www.techpowerup.com/159351/C...Advanced-Black-amp-White-Edition-PC-Case.html

The new CM 692 is very different than the look than the 690 and will be available in early March. It would seem though the price range my bleed over $100 just a little. So if two do wish to wait, you will not have to wait very long.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Jan 28, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You need to work on your searching skills.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/159351/C...Advanced-Black-amp-White-Edition-PC-Case.html
> 
> The new CM 692 is very different than the look than the 690 and will be available in early March. It would seem though the price range my bleed over $100 just a little. So if two do wish to wait, you will not have to wait very long.



Actually, this:

Not Black and White Edition

The link you provided was for the Black and White edition of this chassis (both are CM 690 II, but with a different color scheme) which may or may not be available in the US.  I don't feel that the article explicitly stated that.  The B&W press release is simply a copy and paste from the link I gave, with a few needed changes.

Either way, it still stands that the chassis Snyper and myself were referencing are not available in the US and we can only hope it will be at some point.

If the implication with the latter press release is that the non-B&W will be releasing also (and in the US), then I am certainly overjoyed.


----------



## Snyper666 (Jan 29, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You need to work on your searching skills.


I resent that. Plus, given the date of which the link was posted; Ass of a move, my friend.
Not gonna make a big deal about it, but you need to work on your manners.



TheLaughingMan said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/159351/C...Advanced-Black-amp-White-Edition-PC-Case.html
> 
> The new CM 692 is very different than the look than the 690 and will be available in early March. It would seem though the price range my bleed over $100 just a little. So if two do wish to wait, you will not have to wait very long.



The link you gave wasn't clear on it being released to the North American region at all. Not even a hint.

Reason to be suspicious is since it ONLY talks about the B&W edition + pricing is in euros.
Unfortunately, it's all we have to go on.

Just gonna have to keep crossing our fingers.


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 23, 2012)

Sorry I'm bumping a 115 day old thread, but this information is strongly related.

Anyone interested in this case shouldn't hold out for a North American release as it's being discontinued.

It's possible a CSR stated this case was being discontinued in favor of the release of the CM 690 III.  I'm unable to express this to a certainty until I can be certain there would be no legal repercussion (I'm looking at legal eagles and those experienced in matters such as these to fill me in).

It's possible this was stated in a live chat, with no explicit, though possibly implied, agreement to confidentiality.

The Terms of Use page found here,

CM Terms of Use

states "*The information contained in communications of any kind forwarded by you to this site is regarded non confidential and will be the property of Cooler Master*", though this doesn't necessarily mean information forwarded to me is non-confidential.

TL;DR - Possible CM 690 III confirmation (image of chat), guy afraid of being sued.


----------



## Snyper666 (May 23, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> Anyone interested in this case shouldn't hold out for a North American release as it's being discontinued.



Hate to rain on you, but here's the North American release.

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-black-white-edition-usb-3-0-version/

Bought this case specifically, so I'll just link you to that.

Enjoy! just got it in from UPS and it is Awesome. 

Edit: That one is the only 3.0 version in the US I could find as far as right now. Luckily for me, it's the exact one I wanted. Hope I helped! Also, check out the overclockers 690 club at overclocker's website. That's where I stationed and received this information.


----------



## entropy13 (May 23, 2012)

There are even two versions of this actually, one with a window on the side panel with one fan slot and one without a window on the side panel with two fan slots. 

Both of which are available here.


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 23, 2012)

Snyper666 said:


> Hate to rain on you, but here's the North American release.
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/cm-690-ii-advanced-black-white-edition-usb-3-0-version/
> 
> ...



I should have been more specific.  I was aware that the case you linked was released, but I was specifically referring to the RC-692A-KKN2.  I personally am not interested so much in a white case and was posting to the benefit of those holding out for the black version, so you're not raining on me.

Thanks for the info though.


----------

